# New signature guidelines.



## MannDude (Jul 17, 2013)

I hate creating and enforcing new rules, but sometimes it's necessary. As the title would suggest we're now going to enforce some signature guidelines. Don't worry, nothing too strict.


Guidelines for signatures will be as follows:


NO images. I think we removed all of them anyway.

Limit of 4 lines.

3 colors + default color (black/grey).

No affiliate links

No text larger than the default text size.

Signature can't be annoying or hurt eyes.




Example signature that is acceptable (Sorry, formatting in posts are different than formatting in signatures so this is going to look messed up and gaudy. It'd look much better in a signature as it'd be formatted better):


█ *Thomas Jefferson - Senior VP at RastaHost*
█ We offer Linux VPS, Windows VPS, and Dedicated Servers in our Jamaican Data-center.
█ Voted #1 host in the Caribbean region and proudly serving our friends around the islands!
█ What are you waiting for? Come check us out mon!


See, that's not _too_ bad. It's a tame, clean signature that isn't super distracting.


Example of signature that is NOT acceptable:


133ABC-host.in the best hosting u get for jus $1.55/mos!!!!


Questions?


----------



## clone1018 (Jul 17, 2013)

Awesome! Signatures make me sad but this will work.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 17, 2013)

clone1018 said:


> Awesome! Signatures make me sad but this will work.


Well, it was never really a problem but a few people made us considering enforcing this new rule. I was okay with images until people put big banners in their signature and was okay with multiple colors until people changed the text size to be much larger.

I'm not wanting to be WHT style strict on the signatures, but don't want to be too lax either or this place will look awful with memes in signatures and rainbow colors in 32PT comic sans


----------



## yolo (Jul 17, 2013)

What a bummer! I just made this cool signature and I was just about to add it


----------



## Naruto (Jul 17, 2013)

This is a dumb rule. You don't even follow it.


You're just going to stress people out over something that isn't even out of control.


The unacceptable example you posted takes less vertical space than the 4 line one.


#notwht #watrudoinstahp


----------



## MannDude (Jul 17, 2013)

Naruto said:


> This is a dumb rule. You don't even follow it.
> 
> 
> You're just going to stress people out over something that isn't even out of control.
> ...


I don't _need_ to follow it as mine is not intrusive.

Really, this doesn't even impact anyone other than like 4 people. This is so I can clean up their signatures and instead  of them thinking I'm a big meanie I can point to the signature guidelines so they don't take it personal.

Also, the signature formatting is different than post formatting. So the example I posted as 'acceptable' would appear much cleaner in an actual signature.

WHT is much stricter. I'm not saying you can't link to your most recent offer on vpsBoard. You can. Want to mention a promotion or a price? Go for it.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 17, 2013)

Examples of bad signatures:





I'd rather stop it before it becomes a problem. But really, it will only impact a very very very small number of people. Most here don't have anything intrusive or distracting. The focus should be on content, not on signatures. Makes it harder to signature spam when you can't post a banner or increase the size of text to draw more attention to your signature, which is a good thing for a quality forum.


----------



## kaniini (Jul 17, 2013)

Yeah, the banners were very annoying.  I am glad they are gone.


----------



## scv (Jul 17, 2013)

Spencer said:


> What a bummer! I just made this cool signature and I was just about to add it


Aww, I wanted to put something like this in my signature. 

Do I really have to take the fourth green out of my signature though?


----------



## MannDude (Jul 17, 2013)

scv said:


> Do I really have to take the fourth green out of my signature though?


No, yours looks good to me. From what I can tell, the first row of boxes is black anyway


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 17, 2013)

DAMN!  AND I WANTED TO USE my mascot on the sig


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 17, 2013)

I think it's a good idea to have in place just for times like you mention. Keeps everyone on the same page.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 17, 2013)

You're on thin ice mister *@**SeriesN*!  Your signature has THREE colors!


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jul 17, 2013)

What about making signature links dofollow? <3


----------



## vanarp (Jul 17, 2013)

MannDude said:


> No affiliate links


 
This one is for me, I guess


----------



## MannDude (Jul 17, 2013)

vanarp said:


> This one is for me, I guess


Didn't even realize you had them. BANNED!

Nah. I'd either mask them better or remove them. It's not a huge deal, but it's simply to prevent people from having signatures like, "The best VPS ever Hostgator click here for $1 for first month!" and then spamming the forum with responses like, "LOL, I agree" and, "Very cool thread" and stuff.


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 17, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> You're on thin ice mister *@SeriesN*!  Your signature has THREE colors!


ME CAN HAZ


----------



## vanarp (Jul 17, 2013)

*@**MannDude*, I agree with you. I hate masking, so will be removing them.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 17, 2013)

Hope my sig isn't too over the top.  Seriously, though, these seem like reasonable rules. Hopefully these rules will improve the signal-to-noise ratio without anyone getting ruffled over them.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 17, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Hope my sig isn't too over the top.  Seriously, though, these seem like reasonable rules. Hopefully these rules will improve the signal-to-noise ratio without anyone getting ruffled over them.


Yeah. My main gripe was just signatures that tried to make eyes focus on them instead of the content of the response or thread. It's understandable, I know _why_ people do it and not everyone is guilty of it and I don't blame them for trying. But the fact is, signature text by default is smaller and lighter in color than the default text in responses and posts. For a reason.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 17, 2013)

FYI Just in case people were curious, we did consider the community's opinions highly (I mean come on, we wouldn't be here without all your lovely faces!).  If you have any issues please feel free to message any one of us.  

I'm going to link this here just for documentation purposes: http://vpsboard.com/topic/881-poll-signature-regulation-unofficial-poll/


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 17, 2013)

Fixed my sig but can't figure out how to control the spacing. It looks rather odd for some reason.


----------



## SkylarM (Jul 17, 2013)

These rules suck. I heard SeriesN had a fantastic 800x1600 banner that was a big Cereal box with his product information on it, but now he can't use it 

Kidding of course. Nice website you got there now


----------



## mikho (Jul 17, 2013)

can recommend using the mobile view if the signatures are distracting you.


With the mobile view all signatures are blocked.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 18, 2013)

mikho said:


> can recommend using the mobile view if the signatures are distracting you.
> 
> 
> With the mobile view all signatures are blocked.


Or put your mouse over any sig and click the X in the top right corner. You can turn off all signatures, or just ones that really bother you (which there shouldn't be any of now). A brilliant feature in IP.Board, IMHO.


----------



## mpkossen (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey, @MannDude, why do you have _nine_ lines in your signature (including whitespace lines)


----------



## SeriesN (Jul 18, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> These rules suck. I heard SeriesN had a fantastic 800x1600 banner that was a big Cereal box with his product information on it, but now he can't use it
> 
> Kidding of course. Nice website you got there now


AHH DAMN IT! 

You had to reveal my master plan.

HATERS GONNA HATE BUT THAT CEREAL SURE LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 18, 2013)

mpkossen said:


> Hey, @MannDude, why do you have _nine_ lines in your signature (including whitespace lines)


If you include whitespace, it looks more like _ten_ lines to me (two blank spaces after "-MannDude"). But it doesn't matter, 'cause he's the boss.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 18, 2013)

mpkossen said:


> Hey, @MannDude, why do you have _nine_ lines in your signature (including whitespace lines)





D. Strout said:


> If you include whitespace, it looks more like _ten_ lines to me (two blank spaces after "-MannDude"). But it doesn't matter, 'cause he's the boss.


For the sake of being fair, I will change mine as well then.


----------



## Adwait_Leap (Jul 18, 2013)

Rules for signatures is good especially the rule with images .


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Jul 18, 2013)

Good guide lines, can be annoying when people have 10 lines with 100 different colors.

- Alexander


----------



## Jeffrey (Jul 18, 2013)

Does my signature fit?


----------



## fapvps (Jul 18, 2013)

I completely agree with the new guidelines. It is very desruptive to have graphics and logos in your face while reading a long thread. Having some text and a link or two makes sense for providers and if someone is interested in more info they click the link. Anything more than that is just bloat.


----------



## XFS_Duke (Jul 18, 2013)

Good rule! Will make it more eye pleasing.. lol


----------



## kaniini (Jul 21, 2013)

Out of curiosity, do images include Unicode pictographs, such as these?


----------



## Oliver (Jul 21, 2013)

My upside down text broke.


----------



## sv01 (Jul 22, 2013)

I think 3 line is enough   love kaniini signature, simple!


----------



## MannDude (Jul 22, 2013)

kaniini said:


> Out of curiosity, do images include Unicode pictographs, such as these?


Some of the more basic ones will work, I believe.



Oliver said:


> My upside down text broke.


Really? We've not done anything that I believe would have broke it (unless it was an image).



sv01 said:


> I think 3 line is enough   love kaniini signature, simple!


Me too, nice and clean.


----------



## Oliver (Jul 22, 2013)

Just re-added it and now it works!

¡ʎddɐɥ os ɯɐ ı ¡ɥɐɹooɥ


----------



## BlackoutIsHere (Jul 22, 2013)

So does that mean fire shooting sigs are now banned? Darn...


----------



## ThePrimeHost (Aug 1, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Yeah. My main gripe was just signatures that tried to make eyes focus on them instead of the content of the response or thread. It's understandable, I know _why_ people do it and not everyone is guilty of it and I don't blame them for trying. But the fact is, signature text by default is smaller and lighter in color than the default text in responses and posts. For a reason.


There are always those few users who have to take things to an extreme...and then they get defensive when you call them on it.The new rules are appropriate for a growing, mature community.


----------



## BBGN-Doug (Jan 13, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Signature can't be annoying or hurt eyes.


Haha this is a great rule, but who is to say whether it "hurts the eyes"?


----------



## perennate (Jan 13, 2014)

Disable signatures, easy.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 13, 2014)

perennate said:


> Disable signatures, easy.


Sadly there are a lot of providers here that post helpful information and contribute positively, though they do it also because each helpful post they make also contains their signature. I think disabling signatures would hurt the community more than help it and would reduce postings.


----------



## shovenose (Jan 13, 2014)

Ah, now I know why mine was messed up. I recall reading this thread but I guess I kinda slowly forgot. LOL!


----------



## MannDude (Jan 13, 2014)

shovenose said:


> Ah, now I know why mine was messed up. I recall reading this thread but I guess I kinda slowly forgot. LOL!


I think I removed the additional size limit of yours since it was larger than the default text. I think the font you are using now is making it appear larger, but it's still the default text size limit so i'll let it slide.


----------



## drmike (Jan 13, 2014)

So there are signatures  ? With my filtered life I see no signatures on vpsBoard.

This is funny to me.  Time to research how/what is getting blocked.


----------



## MannDude (Jan 13, 2014)

drmike said:


> So there are signatures  ? With my filtered life I see no signatures on vpsBoard.
> 
> This is funny to me.  Time to research how/what is getting blocked.


It's a setting in your control panel. You probably disabled it.


----------



## drmike (Jan 13, 2014)

MannDude said:


> It's a setting in your control panel. You probably disabled it.


Oh fun!  Let me go find it and enable it.   I've been missing out.


----------



## NodeWest-Dan (Jan 17, 2014)

Damn...the banners took me back to 2005 in my gaming forum days.


----------



## blergh (Jan 18, 2014)

Ban everyone & their signature unless they offer us discounts!


----------



## scv (Jan 18, 2014)

Ç̸̨̨̢̡̧̢̨̢̛̛̞̻̱͓͚̯̜͍̙̙͙͕̦̦͓̟̪̱̣͎̝͈̤̠͉͖̣̹̺̱̜͈̙̹̝͍͓̪͔͕̖̙̙͈̮͉͖͕̺͇̗̖̮̭̘͔͇̣͖͖̖̼̭̘͉͎̠̗̪̞̖̠͔̻̣͍̳̯̭̬̍̈̂̔̓͋͗͂͆̄̈́͋̅́̅̏͐̈́̐̌̓́̊͌͛̈́͒̑̑́͆̽̉́́̒̎̌̉̐̇̏̅̃̃͐̈́́̑̍̀̉̆̆͊͒̆͛̔̊́͋̊̔̃̾͌̆̿̃̀̕͘̕͘͘̚̚̕͘̕͜͜͝͝͝ͅͅą̸̢̢̧̧̡̡̦̼͓̭̝̣̲̲̥̪͔̞͙͖̣̟̟̭͎͈̗̙̙̺͓̳̟͍͚̭̫̠͎̩̤̻̞̤͙͓̣̭̫̩̗͈̯̠̝͉̮̺͙̤̹̼̼̞̩͚̩̲̫͙̩̳̻̞̼̓̅̽̀̓̃͊̉͑̊̑̉̓̓͑̓̇̾̏̈́̒̈͊̄̽̿̒̈̔̋̏͘̚͜͜͜͜͝͝͝ͅͅn̵̡̧̨̡̧̧̧̨̧̛͚̫̼͍͈̙̮͍̩̯͔͇̝͔̯̭͍̭͚͕͉̦̤͚̞̳̠͈̜̟̪̦̪͔̬̭̠̺̫͔̳̞̣͓̞̱̯̥̱͈͇͎͚̦̞͈̗̩͔̞̭͕̞̲̠͓͙͔̟͖̯͍͎̪͓͈̗̪̖̱̱̤͎̙̈́̔̂̏̿̍̈̂̈́͐̌̏̃̌̓͐̒̉̽̉̊̃̄̆̇͌̒͆͊̈́͋̏̅̊̔̓͘͘͝͝ͅͅͅ ̸̨̧̢̡̧̧̨̨̢̦̲͉̝͍̖̞̙̥̩̰̙͖͉̥̟̗͔͖͉͚̥͔̘̥̥̦̗̦̼̬̗̝͖̫͇͕͈͉͕̱̫̳̯͙̯͉͉̗̥̰̯̭̯̫͇͉̺͖̙̝̬̬̖͍̲̖̻̺͕̳̙͚͌̎̔͌̒̌̈̂̐͊́̀̄̓̃͗͊̀̀̓̅͋̍́́̚̚̕̚͜͜͝͠ͅI̴̡̢̢̢̢̛̛̛͇͈̘͎̬͉̬̣͚̯̖͚̭͔͈͙͈̰̣̫̞͈̻̲̰̦̼̰̻̹̠̦̦̟͒̔̄́̆̀͒̔͋͐͂̾̀̀͊͑̈́͗̀̾̊͂͗̈́̉̉̋̈́̂̅̑͊̀͋̔̀̓̈̇̈́̔̽͊̔́͛̈́͗̍̎̓̎͂̈͊̕̕͜͠͝͝ͅͅͅ ̷̧̧̢̢̧̧̧̞͉̣̙̗̠̲̫̰̝̟̱̖̠͉̥̰̠̥̖͔̯̩̜̫̟͚̥̙̘̘̤̼̗̝̟͈͉̞̟̲̮̘͇̞̘͎̖͕͚̩̳͉͙̬͈̠̱͉͖͎͎̳͖̣͓̤̙̭̝̼̬͕̿͂͆́́̂̂̊̋̒̋̓́̐͌̀̓̈́̐̍͆̏̉̇̓͐́͛̎̈̊̈́̌̋̊̂͆͊̊̄̀́̕͘͜͜͝͠ͅp̴̨̡̧̧̨̡̢̢̢̢̢̡̠̳͖̞̥̘̝̰͖̝̩͙͓͔͚͉̥̩̜̯̹͇͉̩̤̬̯͓͔̱͇͚̝̪̠̣̬͇̫̳̙̭̗̟͓͇̠̜͔̱̺̙̯̖̩̩̼͚̹̼̳̠̫̦̟̫̮͕̞͙͉̤̗͓̙̪̟̈̔͆̿̍́̉̒̿̈̾͂́̍̋̊͌̄̔̈́̉͌̄̿̽̀̑͛̈́͌̓̀͘͜͜͝͝͠͝ͅͅͅͅų̵̡̨̧̛̛̛̛̛̛̛̺̞̞̫̤̗͙͇̣͖͓͕͕̮̠͉̣̰̟͓̠̠̝̹̖̻̫̞͉̰̮̼̹͇̫̻̺̥̙̗͇̱̺̲̟̦͉̼͔̮̙͔̹̞̘͓̬̘͉͍̼̙̟͒̇̊̋̾̾̈͛͑̀͗̀̅͋͂̀͛͒̋̿̆͊̀̏͛̅͑̉̔͋̑̄̈́̈́́͊̏͆̂̆̑̔̅̒͗̎͋̀͆͗̌͗̽̌͑̽̓̆͆͑̉͋̇͘̕̚͜͝͠͠͠͝͝͝͝͝͝t̷̡̨̧̢̢̡̛̛̤̣̮͉̙͇̼͔̖̭͔͖̹̰̘̦̣̜̠̦̮̺̹͕͖̼͇͎̪̳͚͎̳̤̔̐͛̀̈́̀͌͒̈́̈́͗̋̉̅̐̅̌̍̏͊̌̀͆̍̓̂̂́̀͌̓̀̽̄́̿͑̔̒̌̄̿̓̀́̑̈́̄̊͊̔̒̈́̌͒̓̒́͋͊̾̂̿̐̊̃̚͘͘͘̚͜͝͠͠͝͝͝ ̵̡̡̧̨̨̡̡̡̨̢̡̛͎͇̼̬̯̙͎̩̯̩͖̪͙͇̻͔̳͖̣̟̱̥̦͖͈̗͕̠͇̮̩̻̥̤̖͎̥̩̼̩̘̗̤̦͚̙̱̲̪͚͖͔̜̫̞̪̜̣̻̱̠̩̞͕̮̩̯̬͉͙̼̫̠̯̖̭̫͍̦̺̗͙̩͆͐͂̓̄̒̀͗̽̓͛̋̓̍͌̐͂̓̏̃̈̾̈́̓̍̾̊̀͐̃̇͋̇̿͘͘͘͜͜͝͝ͅͅẗ̴̨̢̢̢̢̨͕͈̖̠͚͈͚̪̝͇̪̦̠͉͉̬̭̗͈̘̖̹̳̲͍̗̩̯͓̺͇̤͕̬̥̯̙̼͖̞̪͔̪̲̟͉̬̦͕͚̭̳̲͈͈̬͓́̑̿͗̄̀̂̋̅̄̾̓̂͌̎̄́̽͗̌͑̓̊̄̀̑̈́̽͜͜͝͝ͅͅh̶̡̨̛̛̛̩̥̝̩͔͔̹̟͍̰͎̪̦̟̮͕͕͉̜͕̟̠͔̝̠͍͙̗̦͔͙̮̩̻̟̤̮͓̩̙͖̗͎̰̺̳̟͚͖͍̯̪͙̹̞̭͚̘͕̦̙̰͈̺͕̠̫͖͈̞̓͊̀̏̿͊͌͐̀̃͆͐̒̏̀́̂̂̊̂̈͊͋̊̓͑̆͊̌͆̀͂̏̍̑̅͑͆̽̑͑́͑̈́̅̄̚̕̕͜͜͜͝͝ͅi̷̢̡̡̨̨̡̢̡̨͓͇̞̭̣̬͙̹̰̜͇̮̻̮͖͈̙̞̯̝̦͓̟̱̞̘͚̰̬̖̩̬̪̤̜͖̮̻͎͈̝̣̥̖̥͔̺̯̼̩̺̰͍̰̣̖̝̼̭̜͚͖̳̙̺̟̳̫̳̞̠̮̞̯̺̩̒̈̾͗͐̉͋̅͌̒̓̅͛̽́̀̉̈́̒́̈́̉̌̓̍͐̈̉̉͒̏͂͛̾̉̀͗̈́̍̈́̿̅̊̈̈́̅̋̍̿̈́̋̉̓̅̈́̏̓̆̄͆̽̐́́̅̓͑̈́̀̈̀̓̀͊̋̑͊̓͒͌̓̅̉̿͗̇́̇̈́̚̕͜͝͠͝ͅͅͅͅş̵̧̢̧̛̳̘̼̪͖̮͔͓̠̱̲̘͇͕̤̪̯̻̞͍̠̳̞̱̰̼̩̠̖̣̬̺̘͈̼̦͓̖̱͕̞͕̜͎̱̜̦̬̤͋̿͆͂͗̈́̃̓̐̿̌̉̑̎̃̂͌̍̍̈́̔̂̈́́̾̈́̈́̓͒̋̇̄̆̌̋͌̀̓̿̂̃̀̊͒̿̐̍͛̐̉̋̒̒́͒̅̂̂͂͌͐̋́̈́͑̽̓̒́̎̐͛̚͘̚̕͘̚͜͠͠͠͝͠͠͠ͅͅ ̵̨̢̢̢̢̧̡̱̥̖͖̟͇̦͚̭̰̤̤̘̳̘͉̠͍̰̺͍̩̫̬̺̻̫̤̗̮̙̣̦̝̟̫͚̝̫̰̹͈͓̖̬̳̻͍̘̪͈͔̣̞̪̭͇̯̼̥̱̯̱͋̏̓̑͗͐̋͌͐͛̌̍̈́̊̉̀̈̀͌̐̽̌̊͑͗̇͌̓͛̾̾̊̀̆͌̅͑͆̈́̓̃̕͘̕̚͘͝͠ͅͅi̷̡̢̢̧̨̛̛͍͍͈͙̗̻̞̹̮͚͓̱̳̝̯͎͕͔̣͎̙̭̣̖̥͙̖͕̦̪̩͙͕̰̥͎͙̥̗̗̱̙͇͖̥͖̥̩̩̭͍̠̫̭̬͔̲͎͕͚͚̤̰͙̹̜͚̻̫͖̱̝͕̯̤̪͙͎̲̣͔̟̹̹̬̞̋̏̈́͑̃͒͊̃̔͒͂͆́̊̍̆̂̓͌̑̂͆́̔̿̃̌͑̍̈̎͒̆̈́͆̊̏͋̿̚̚̕͘͜͜͜͝ͅn̷̨̨̡̢̛̛̛̛̬̠͔̠̺̥̟̺̮̲͉̦̺͖͚̳̘̙̙͈̞͎͔͖̫͔̭̲͎̳͕̱̥̻͓̟̺͕̠̻͔̳̫̟̜̣̪̣͍͂̇̈́̊͐͋͗̈́͋̋̀̑̈́̾͌͑̈́̾͒̇̋̇́͌̽̆̄̓́̋̋͊̇̂́̀͌̃̐̉̿̂͐͗̆͋̉͐͑̎̅̇̃͑̈́̂͂̉̈́̀̌̆̀̈́͗͐́̀̀̀̓̎̈́̉̚͠͝͝͠͝ͅ ̸̧̢̨̧̢̨̛͓̬̪̗͖̲͉̟͓͚̬͔̙͕̠̥̼̞̻͍̣̹͚̙̞͚̻̼̟͚̰͇̜͉͚̩̦̞͉̲̟͉͈͔̻͙̖̮͓̪̠͉̻͓̦̪͚̫̘͎͎̠̆͊̋̑͐͌̀͊̀̑̅̇̃̇̓̀̾̾̔̈́̑̌̾͌͂̾͊̎̀̆́̍̃͘͜͜͜͝ͅͅṁ̴̨̨̨̧̡̡̱̭̻̬̻͎̙͉̹̖͇͔̻̬͇͉͙̟̹̼̫͍̺̰̥̺̝̯̟͔̣̘̰͕͉̼̫̲̞̖̗̭̲̹͖͔͉͈͓͍̝̮͙̹̲̥̙͇̲͖͈͓̺̱̱͚̯̹͈̞͙̰̼̏͊̾̈́̀͑̓̈́͂͌͂̑̾̈́̄̈͂̊̈̾̿̓̍̔̒͗̍͊̑̂̎̀͛͗͘̚͜͜͠͠͠͝͠͠ͅͅͅͅŷ̴̧̨̨̡̧̛̪̺͉͉̞̥̪̲͔̟̝͚̲͕̖̠̗͉̪͍͇̺͈̗͍͚̠͙̞̦̣͇̲̤̞̼̬̗͚͔̪̪͇̤̦̯̣̱͉͓̯̓́̆̈́̓̏̈́͊̅͂̈́͊͗̔̈́̓̉̅̾̾̌̎̇͛̌̓̾̎̌͛̌̄͛́̂̄̎̉͌̔͋́͊͛̓̎̃̈́̑͗̇̃̒̾̄̏̆͌̀̓͘͘̕͘͠͠͝ ̷̡̧̧̢̨̡̡̛̬̤͓̱̤̠͖͓̻̘͖͔̮̘͖̬͚̫̲̫̹͎̯̻̩̜̥͕͚̲̫̻̱̤͍̝̮̘̗̫̜̘̬̀͊͂̇̓͆̑̉͂̈́̀̋̓̓̓́͑̐̅̔́́̈̀͌̎̅̓͌͐̐̆͂́͊͌̊͗̒̅͐̂͐̄̑̌̅̊̓͑̓̀̄̈́̉̈́͑̄͑͋̿̈́̇̋͊̅̎̅̋̑̂͂͛́̇̈́̀̍̇̕̕͘͜͠͝͝͠͠ͅͅs̶̢̢̡̧̢̧̡̧̨̛̙͖̹̳̞̺̬̤̺̳͉̼̖̹̳̼̳̞̩̙̠̤̺͎̼͔̠̹̮̪͚̝̜͙̻͎͇̝̞͙̹̣̲̳͎̟̱͉̭͖̞̺̞̞͔͚̰̤̝̙̘͇̮̻̟̹̩̗̯̫͙͔̭͙͎̝͔͇̪̲͎͓͉̘̀̏̀̉̿̾͒́͐͋̃̈́̐̐́͆͒̆̽͌̐͐̓̾̿̈́̾̽̈́̽̚̚͜͝͠ͅͅị̴̡̢̡̨̨̧̨̛̝̯̹̳̰̳̙͈̬̳̥̬̦̖̟̼̯͔̭̟̞̳̩̤̣͍̱̳͓̜̰͖̯͚̭͈͇͓̲̻͕͎͎̳̻̯̖̪͕̦͎̬͓̖̬̦̖͇͈̰̰̯̲̦̰̈́̉͆̎̀̽̎̑̂̈̇̉̔̏͌̒͒̂͌̈́͌̽̈͊̈́͆̊̉̈̈́̋̋̊̀̎̒͊̓͊͂͑̂̈́́́̀̆̎̒̈́́͊̿͗͗̀̾̓̎̾̈́͌͐̑͗̆͑͗̔̚̚̕͘̚͘͜͜͜͠͠ͅͅģ̴̧̢̢̧̡̛̝͖̺̖̼̗̙͎̦͓͙̯̹̞̜̘̯̘̫̦͎̦̭̬̮̖͖̠͇̦̳͇̯̦̱͖̭̖̹̹̪̱̜̞͙̣͈͎́́̒̉͌̒́́̎̄̊̀̌̈́̒͐̔͗̀͋̌̿̓͑͛̂̈́̾̎̈̍͘͝͝͝͝ņ̶̡̧̛̛̦̼̥͇̼̫̗̼͓̠̹̟͚̘̣̜̞̥̦̘̟̰͕͈͓̞͓̱̜̱̰̞̲̺̻̯͚̪̳̞͍͈̒͂̒̃̾̈͑̔̈́̈́̿͌̍̃̈́̓̊̈́̍̽̃͑̐̿̋̋̽́̍́̆̇͑̓̈́̓̉̆̌̕̕̚͠͠͝ͅȁ̶̡̨̨̡̢̨̡̧̧̢̢̛̛̤̱̣̘̯̩̻̺̪͇̗̲̤̰̥̪̜̦̱̯̹̦͇̱̠̹̦̘̺̱̝͈̥̘͉͙̭͇͈̗͚̹̻̪͈̩͓̜̻̯̦̹͙̥̬̲̭̬̝̩̹̪̲̥̯̱͓͔̮̮͖̩͓̱̦̩̯̻̘̙̪̣͚̞̋̽̓͂̔̅̌̀͛̄͒̈́̽̇͑͛́̏͐̄͑͛̋͂̄̃͒̌̿͐͆͋͗̈̒̍̀͛̌͂̓̑̋̃͗̔͒͊̌̊͐̐̿̆͊̆̔̈̇̐̾̒͋̓͛͐̌̔̿́̈́̕̕̕͜͜͜͝͝͠͠͝ͅţ̴̧̢̢̢̡̨̨̛̛͔͍͇̭̞̯͖͈̥̬̯̺͕̼̳̳̦̮̙̺͈͙̣̙̥̬̮̟͈̯̲̰̗͔̲͔͔̞̦̭̱̱̘̻̻̟̙͉͎̥͔̩̦͉̝͚̩̘̯̗͍̖̮̣̩̫̮̫̩͕̣̘̭͂̉̏̉͆͆̀̈̃̒̿̅̈̾̈̉͒͊́̀̓̾̆̏̀̅͗͛́͊̏͋͒̏͐̓́̓̀͐̈́̃̅̓̏͒̏̈́̒͌͑̈̀̽̽͗̎̀̿͆̓̀͗͐̈͆͑̌̾̒͗̄͐̈́̑̔̓̚͘̚̕͘̕͘͜͜͝͝͠͠͠͝ͅú̸̡̧̨̨̨̨̧̡̧̨̧͔̳̟̻͓̼̬̮̝̱̱̯̬͎̘͈͕̯̩͓͈̤̯̳̟̝̼̫͎̫͍̩͈̖̠͕͉̻̺̦̖̳̰͈̥͓̳͔̺̣͍̰̫͈̮͚͉̞̜͔͓͉̠̫͙͈͍̯̞̰̹̱͔̩̻͇̘̥̥̜̹̮̭̞͈͆̉͋͆̓̏͊̀͒͛͊̑́̔̌̂͋̽̓̓͒͗̓̏̓͊̂͛͗͌̍̈́͋̾̅̾͛̈́̈̈́̋̈́̔͛̃́͑̀́͒̿͐̉͋̐͘̕͘̕̚̚͘̕͘̚͜͝͝ͅŗ̶̧̢̢̨̡̡̡̢̡̧̛̱̩̺̻̤̬̰̰̜̘̳̘͓̟͕̜̙̠͇̬̤̹̣͉͉͇̙̲̼̬̳̤̠̦̫̺̮̹͓͓̪̗͚̯͚̞̀̾̈́̇́̾͌̽̐̏̀͂̔͐͑̂̈́̆̎͊͑͋̀̏̌̀̓̾̒͋́̐̐́̀͗͋̏̽̏̀̍͊̑̈́̾̃̎̊̾̀͊́̌͂͌͂̋̐̽̄͛̃̏͛͌́̒́̀̏̅̒̒͆̂́̇͑̏̆̕̚͘̕͘̕̕͝͠͝͠͝͝͝͝͝e̵̡̨̧̢̛̹̗̣͔̭̗̯͉̫͚̪̺̤̤̺̰̼̜̫̩̼̝̖̳͍͚͖͉̣̜͇̜̺͕̮̠̾͂́̃͂̈́̇̋̈̿̾͑̐̂̂̏̽̀̈́̌̍͑̓͂̐̎̓̇̅̆͛̇̾́͊̊͂̓̃͆̿̄́̊̀̈́͐̽́́͗̅̃͑̾͋͆͌̚̕͜͜͜͝͝ͅ?̵̡̢̡̨̢̨̡̢̢̧̛̝̥͙̣͉̭̪̬̝̗̜̠̰̘̠̹͖͉͇͖̻̠̤̬͚͎̯͉͖̱̫̱̻̣̥̪̲̯̠̠̬̟̥̥͉̬͙̦͎̺̜͕̟͎͈̻͔͔̯̗̼̮̰̥͚͕̼͔̣͇̱̞͓̬̥̆́̑͌̉̓̆̿̄͐̓̈́̀͋̐͑̒̀͒͋͂̑̏̏̌̑̃̇͐̆͗̍̒͂̈̄͊͋͒̈͗̽̆̽́̔̏͐͑̅̊̓͌̊̔̋͑̍͋̽͑̔͆̿͑͐͒̽͗̂̈́͘͘͘͘̕͜͜͠͝͝ͅ


----------



## maounique (Jan 18, 2014)

drmike said:


> Oh fun!  Let me go find it and enable it.   I've been missing out.


RU sure ?


----------



## Time4VPS (Sep 15, 2015)

Right decision, because sometimes it's really annoying to see terribly huge signatures. However, I remember these 'great' times when all forums were filled with shiny image (or even gif) based signatures, it was quite funny


----------



## HBAndrei (Sep 16, 2015)

Good rules indeed, but the "Hide all signatures" option is not very good for the community, as MannDude already mentioned a lot of providers/people are posting helpful things because they could eventually gain something out of it.... and while some of you may view this as a bad thing, really think about it, it's basically asking someone to dedicate part of their time to post a helpful and meaningful post while gaining absolutely nothing in return.

Signatures are viewed in such a bad way on these forums (VPSB, WHT, LET, etc) it's absolutely amazes me that nobody stops to think that these people posting have to spare precious time to help others, basically writing content for free for that forum... content writing is not easy and it's not free... and yeah I believe a signature at the end of a meaningful post is extremely low return for that post anyway... so allowing your forum users to disable signatures forum-wide would even further deprecate the value of the signatures on said forum, and thus would make people less and less willing to post meaningful posts.

... just my two cents.


----------



## nelsahost (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm New here and first to say hallo to every one...now question...are links to  own offers on own website allowed....like in my signature...Thanks


----------



## InfinityDaniel (Dec 13, 2015)

I believe this is a good rule so you can't spam and make the forums look more simplified.


----------

